# help identifying an aire ducky



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

I found what looked like a lynx 2 on craigslist for a ridiculous price, so I jumped on it, and now have a sister boat for the old force XL. 
I have been staring at it for bit, and baffled. 
Here's what I have got. It is purple, 12 foot 8 inches long, 36 wide, and roughly 11 inches tall. It came with a pair of cheetah chairs, and does not have the d- rings underneath. It does not have the duramesh drains, and now the interesting bit. The back of the boat has a yellow label printed entirely in a oriental style font, Japanese/Chinese/Korean? I cannot find a number plate on the boat, and that is pretty much it. 
I am thinking it is a Lynx 2, pre 2014, but figured on finding a serial number, and I also do not get the yellow label. 

any thoughts? 

I can try and post pictures of the label and boat in the morning when there is light.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

There can only be one conclusion, this a communist plant sent from China, to infiltrate our country, and you my friend are the unwitting host.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

*ah, nuggets...*

I am hoping its Japanese, and then I am helping keeping them from economic ruin by rebuying something that made it out to the us, so, not a commie today! I am attempting to attach the label.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Aside from my jackassary,(sorry couldn't help it) do you have any pictures of the boat to help try and place the manufacturer? Funny the yellow patch kinda looks like it's a welded pvc boat, which would be awesome. Congrads on what sounds like a steal!


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

take a pic of the whole boat


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

*more pictures*

I spent a while this morning cleaning it up, and it is in WAY better shape than the superpuma and force it will be joining. 
The bailing holes seem to be a few generations ago, and it is narrow(er) than current lynxes...


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

Jackassary is hysterical, especially involving communism. I think I would be the first cannon if north korea ever did anything...


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

If that's a knockoff it's a damn good one. I wonder if Aire exported kayaks? Perhaps it was a prototype from Asia for their tributary line? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Lynx construction has varied over the years, the newest design has only been out for a few years, so no surprise you bought one that is different from the current model.


That is definitely double lynx. We have 2 of them of the same design. It was probably for an order sent to Asia and they printed the safety label in their language. The serial number can be hard to find on Aire Iks, but it should be there someplace.


I am curious, how much is a "ridiculous price".


We paid $650 for one just like that, only blue in color, that was in new condition with an air floor, 2 cheetah seats, 2 sets of thigh straps, foot braces, patch kit, and a boat bag.


----------



## AIRE Inc. (Feb 11, 2011)

*Lynx 2*

Hi!

That is a Lynx 2, most likely made in 1996-1997. We do have a Japanese distributor! Back in the mid 90's they purchased quite a few boats from us and we did the caution labels in Japanese for them. So, either this boat has been to Japan and back again, or it was part of a run they didn't end up purchasing and we had to discount it to an american dealer. 

Nice find! That boat looks like it is in great shape.

Cheers,
Sheena
AIRE Marketing


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

It must have had a pampered life it looks great for its age. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

It was 200, no patch kit, but I have a few of those, and he tossed in a bravo 2 foot pump, and some take down sea kayak paddles. Probably the best boating score I have had on craigslist.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

That definitely qualifies as ridiculous!


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Good job! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I extend my heartfelt appreciation to Aire for helping us keep an eye on those Japanese over there, Nice folks and all, but a little to close to China to be trusted .....


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

The Japanese and the Chinese love to hate each other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

jerseyjeff said:


> I am hoping its Japanese, and then I am helping keeping them from economic ruin by rebuying something that made it out to the us, so, not a commie today! I am attempting to attach the label.


that is indeed Japanese...


----------

